

Super-Hyped Start Ups - dplakon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq1-Pwvm6ko
nice little interview with Gary Vaynerchuck and TechStars NYC
======
pedalpete
I find that unwatchable. I've never watched any of Vaynerchuck's non-wine
related videos, and didn't realize he was trying to spin himself as a start-up
expert.

Who is he marketing this to, and why?

If you're a part of the technology scene, you know what an incubator is,
you're familiar with the space, probably know about TechStars, though maybe
not.

If you're not in the technology space, why should you care? The mainstream
media is already covering YC, Bloomberg apparently did a piece on TechStars.

I just don't get it.

